# K9Data.com



## Debles

That site has been off for awhile. I tried to list my dogs also. It seems sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. I don't know what the problem is.
You're not the only one. Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Pointgold

As I understand it, there has been some issues with their server.


----------



## Ljilly28

When is is proper to start using a title/changing it on k9data? 

Immediately after you earn it or after AKC acknowledges it

? I added Tally's to CGC the day he passed bc I was silly& proud(No AM CH in my future!!)

Is it better to wait until AKC sends the certificate back or does any given accomplishment take effect right away?


----------



## DUSTYRD2

In Canada, the title is effective as soon as the dog earns it, so I imagine it's the same with AKC. (The CKC certificates can take months to arrive sometimes.)

Go put those titles in be darn proud of them!!


----------



## Ljilly28

I was so nervous during the test, that I do not know HOW you do it in a big show ring with all that pressure! I almost needed CPR.


----------



## Debles

I can't remember now if I sent Selka's CGC in to AKC or not? But if it's good when they earn it, would it count regardless or only of you pay the AKC?
No big deal, just wondering.


----------



## JBAMM

I've tried to get signed in repeatedly over the last month and a half and can't seem to get my e-mail. Have they stopped taking new subscribers? I can understand why they might have, because really all I want to do is to run a test breeding to get genetic information on my pup (even though we are not interested in starting up a breeding program) - and if there are a lot of folks doing that, the list of subscribers (who will essentially be non-users) would get to be pretty cumbersome, I would imagine.

Jim


----------



## Ljilly28

I'd be happy to run it for you if you want?


----------



## JBAMM

Would you? That would be great - his sire is Ajan's Loverboy and his dam is Darma Ajan's Dance All Night.

Thank you so much!

Jim


----------



## AmbikaGR

Actually most of the problems with K9Data are caused by people incorrectly entering pedigrees. They somhow enter them so a dog is it's own grandparent and thus an infinite loop is created and the program can never finish running it's calculations. It then requires the datrabase owner to go through all the entries made since the last calculations were made to try and find the error. Think os looking for a needle in a hay field.
The other thing that acts up once in a while is the host server, you know how sometimes this forum goes "off" now and then. 
Jill will need the registered name of your pup to enter it into K9Data plus some other info. You may want to PM her and get the info to her that way.



JBAMM said:


> I've tried to get signed in repeatedly over the last month and a half and can't seem to get my e-mail. Have they stopped taking new subscribers? I can understand why they might have, because really all I want to do is to run a test breeding to get genetic information on my pup (even though we are not interested in starting up a breeding program) - and if there are a lot of folks doing that, the list of subscribers (who will essentially be non-users) would get to be pretty cumbersome, I would imagine.
> 
> Jim


----------



## JBAMM

Thanks, Hank - that makes sense. Too many chefs in the kitchen...

I actually haven't registered Merlin yet (he's 13 weeks old), but we have his registered name picked out. Would that work? I'll PM it Jill.


----------



## AmbikaGR

That will work. Just be sure to spell everything exactly correct when you send it to her.


----------



## Ljilly28

Here you go:http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=312338


----------



## JBAMM

That's awesome! Thanks!!

I'm sure the good folks at K9Data will thank you too, because I'll quit bothering them now.


----------

